# II Accommodation Certificate through 2/15



## arch53 (Jul 7, 2014)

An AC suddenly appeared in my II account for a 2 bedroom exchange unit.  The grid doesn't look terrible. Not sure why I received this. There is no indication on the AC and I haven't made a very recent deposit so there is no obvious reason. The destinations are not bad.  For example, Boston for Jan. and Feb.; San Diego Sept. through Feb.; Hilton Head Nov. through Feb. I just might be able to figure out how to use this one. I was given an AC in 2014 but it was for such a limited time period and for so few destinations that I had to simply let it expire.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2014)

arch53 said:


> An AC suddenly appeared in my II account for a 2 bedroom exchange unit.  The grid doesn't look terrible. Not sure why I received this. There is no indication on the AC and I haven't made a very recent deposit so there is no obvious reason. The destinations are not bad.  For example, Boston for Jan. and Feb.; San Diego Sept. through Feb.; Hilton Head Nov. through Feb. I just might be able to figure out how to use this one. I was given an AC in 2014 but it was for such a limited time period and for so few destinations that I had to simply let it expire.



Looks like I got one too.



> All confirmations are made on a space available basis and no guarantee is made that any specific request can be confirmed. The redemption of the Accommodation Certificate is subject to certain terms and conditions. A redemption fee will be required.
> 
> This Certificate cannot be combined nor used in conjunction with any other certificate or fee waiver certificate.
> 
> ...



Looks like a flat $219 redemption fee, plus tax if applicable.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 7, 2014)

I received one too! I just booked a getaway last week. Could that be it?


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up - I just booked a Dec Orlando week that I needed using this surprise AC.
JP


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> I received one too! I just booked a getaway last week. Could that be it?



I don't think so. I think this is their annual "Surprise AC". Though it is a little earlier this year. Last year it came in around August. We haven't had any II transactions in a while and we got one. I know it wasn't from any of the II Daily Deals.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think so. I think this is their annual "Surprise AC". Though it is a little earlier this year. Last year it came in around August. We haven't had any II transactions in a while and we got one. I know it wasn't from any of the II Daily Deals.



Good to know, this is my first year with II so it's a nice surprise.

Any idea when the AC offers for 2015 deposit of summer weeks come out?


----------



## klpca (Jul 8, 2014)

Amazing. I received one too....first time. I have only been window shopping for awhile now, so it wasn't tied to any activity on my part. I feel so lucky I'm going to run out and buy a lottery ticket!

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Jul 8, 2014)

We'll be heading to Club Intrawest Palm Desert in the fall. That was a nice A/C.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 8, 2014)

None for me.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up - I got one in the Marriott corporate account.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jul 8, 2014)

*Me too!*

I got one too and I'd never have looked if a TUG thread hadn't alerted me. I've just booked the first week in January in Palm Desert. A wonderful bonus for me!


----------



## nomadio (Jul 8, 2014)

I got one too.  Do you have to book by Feb. 2015 or travel by Feb. 2015?  Thanks.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 8, 2014)

I've just checked my account and there's an A/C in there. I haven't been on it for a couple of weeks and nothing has changed regarding deposited weeks so I assume it's just a nice freebie. Mine also expires in Feb 2015.

It would have been nice if they'd emailed me about it.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 8, 2014)

I have one in my personal I account and my two Marriott corporate accounts….did not get one in my Wyndham Corporate account.


----------



## aka Julie (Jul 8, 2014)

I noticed one too this morning and I had been on II yesterday and it wasn't there.

My experience is that they will eventually get around to notifying us by email.  Seems they always put the cart before the horse.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 8, 2014)

nomadio said:


> I got one too.  Do you have to book by Feb. 2015 or travel by Feb. 2015?  Thanks.



Travel by Feb 2015


----------



## bmul2 (Jul 8, 2014)

since a few weeks ago when they began offering the extra ac with a getaway, I have been watching the II account more closely.  And lo and behold, I also received one.  I will need to begin to plan for usage.  At $249, depending on location, there are still some good deals out there.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 8, 2014)

Same here, and even though I've been checking II several times a day trying to retrade an exchange for a bigger unit I didn't notice it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 8, 2014)

I noticed it yesterday in both of my II accounts.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well we did not rec'd one.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 8, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> I noticed it yesterday in both of my II accounts.


Me too.  Shell and my regular account each have one.  Bonus for me.  I actually want to use those but see nothing in the grid right now.  

I used to love the AC's that let you book anything within 60 days.  That is how I got extra DVC through II with an AC long ago. Bummer it doesn't work to enter a search of everything < 60 days out.  So much awesome inventory appears close to the check-in date.  There was a Kauai Marriott today, as a matter of fact.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jul 8, 2014)

I received one as well.  I used to own a Marriott but gave it away last year so I actually dont even own anything that trades II now.


----------



## pacheco18 (Jul 8, 2014)

I found out I had one by accident.  We do not trade anymore.  We either use our weeks, trade for MRPs or DPs. I almost never look at my II account.

I gifted the week to my sister-in-law so she can get out of the cold and go to Florida in January.  She was thrilled.

Question:  I played with this AC and unlike in the "old" days it seems as if you are stuck with the locations on the grid, even within the 60 day period.  Am I correct?


----------



## klpca (Jul 8, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> None for me.



My guess is that they target those of us not really using our accounts. I've never received one before - and in the past I was actively exchanging. Our last few trips were RCI or SFX and suddenly an AC in my account. My sister, a new II customer who has yet to exchange, also received one.


----------



## SherryS (Jul 8, 2014)

I got one, too, and never have had one before.  It was not in my account yesterday.  This is my fourth year in II and have exchanged 6 times, so in my case it wasn't for not using our account. ?????


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 8, 2014)

pacheco18 said:


> Question:  I played with this AC and unlike in the "old" days it seems as if you are stuck with the locations on the grid, even within the 60 day period.  Am I correct?



I received the same AC and yes, that's what it looks like. I couldn't use it for 59 day flexchange period for all locations. 

Noticed that you cannot initiate a request on this AC. The previous AC's I received for a deposit allowed to initiate a request and book outside the grid within flexchange.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 8, 2014)

well, I guess even Diamond members get them too. I received my Accommodation Certificate (AC) today. 


Then I received a call. II was calling me during to inform me that the ongoing search I have with them came through and would I like to book or confirm it. It was for the Marriott Maui Ocean Club (symbol is MMO with II, here it is fondly referred to as MOC - not quite sure if that's the way it is listed in MVC's system?). It was for the 1st week of December- couldn't do it. What surprised me is that this is the second time MMO came up and I got a call- last week it was MMO for the 2nd week of December. When I declined that offered week, I removed the MMO for the search as it appeared necessary. It was removed yet I received another match for it- how? 

Also, not putting this thread together with the added AC, I thought I had received this week as a result for upgrading my free Gold II to Platinum ($99). With $0 in guest cert fees and advanced looks at getaways. Ia sked the rep why did I get this- she said nothing for a couple of  minutes and then I added well is it because I upgraded and voila she said- that's exactly it- it's because you upgraded.     now,if this exchange is used for Mexico, I will have to pay the $25=30 noght for local fee (taxeetc) right? not like a free exchange like I'm used to within Diamond system- as an owner    too long


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> well, I guess even Diamond members get them too. I received my Accommodation Certificate (AC) today.
> 
> 
> Then I received a call. II was calling me during to inform me that the ongoing search I have with them came through and would I like to book or confirm it. It was for the Marriott Maui Ocean Club (symbol is MMO with II, here it is fondly referred to as MOC - not quite sure if that's the way it is listed in MVC's system?). It was for the 1st week of December- couldn't do it. What surprised me is that this is the second time MMO came up and I got a call- last week it was MMO for the 2nd week of December. When I declined that offered week, I removed the MMO for the search as it appeared necessary. It was removed yet I received another match for it- how?
> ...



I don't think the AC had anything to do with upgrading to II Platinum. I am currently II Platinum and received the AC. There were no promotions where if one upgraded their membership that they would receive an AC. The promotions related to upgrading were 50% off for one or two year memberships. Something they didn't offer to current Platinum members.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think the AC had anything to do with upgrading to II Platinum. I am currently II Platinum and received the AC. There were no promotions where if one upgraded their membership that they would receive an AC. The promotions related to upgrading were 50% off for one or two year memberships. Something they didn't offer to current Platinum members.



thank you Dioxide. I surmised this after seeing this thread and puttingit together. Kinda of a white lie for the nice rep on the phone.

But my question of when/if I check into this AC stay, will I have to pay additional taxes or fee's?  I think the answer is yes for Mexico- as when I went to confirm this ac week in Cabo in Sept., the payment screen checkout did not include any extra fees/taxes. When I did the same for Orlando in late October, it did add tax. Maybe II charges sales/tourist tax in fl as they are out of Miami? or maybe just in the US?  any insight or guess.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> thank you Dioxide. I surmised this after seeing this thread and puttingit together. Kinda of a white lie for the nice rep on the phone.
> 
> But my question of when/if I check into this AC stay, will I have to pay additional taxes or fee's?  I think the answer is yes for Mexico- as when I went to confirm this ac week in Cabo in Sept., the payment screen checkout did not include any extra fees/taxes. When I did the same for Orlando in late October, it did add tax. Maybe II charges sales/tourist tax in fl as they are out of Miami? or maybe just in the US?  any insight or guess.



If the country/state has a daily occupancy tax (I know Cancun/Quintana Roo, Aruba and Hawaii have this), you will have to pay those taxes at checkout. There may or may not also be sales tax when you book the AC through II. We just booked one in Florida and there was tax added to the amount charged by II on top of the $219 redemption fee.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> If the country/state has a daily occupancy tax (I know Cancun/Quintana Roo, Aruba and Hawaii have this), you will have to pay those taxes at checkout. There may or may not also be sales tax when you book the AC through II. We just booked one in Florida and there was tax added to the amount charged by II on top of the $219 redemption fee.



thanks you again!


----------



## momeason (Jul 9, 2014)

I got one. My very first surprise AC. What to do?? Where to go? Terrible to have these problems.


----------



## cory30 (Jul 9, 2014)

At least one person didn't receive this AC - me . I have Marriott, Starwood and two non brand weeks attached to the account. I have one request first in place and two upcoming exchanges currently so my account is fairly active. I could have used this for Orlando in November but can probably still find an inexpensive getaway.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 9, 2014)

We have three II accounts. 

We got an AC for the Marriott corporate account but not for the regular II account or the Starwood corporate account.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 9, 2014)

cory30 said:


> At least one person didn't receive this AC - me . I have Marriott, Starwood and two non brand weeks attached to the account. I have one request first in place and two upcoming exchanges currently so my account is fairly active. I could have used this for Orlando in November but can probably still find an inexpensive getaway.



I didn't receive one either, but it's just as well since I do have another AC from depositing my Trapp week, which is a great AC, good for a year (until June 2015), one that I can put in a request with and with a pretty good grid.  And I have an e-plus retrade week that I have to use by January, so another AC good through February probably would have gone unused.

I did receive one of these surprise ones last year but did not use it.


----------



## oceanvps (Jul 9, 2014)

we got an ac in our ii account - didn't even notice it until i was reading this thread and decided to go see..... hope i can use it


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 9, 2014)

Got AC in both my Starwood and non-corporate II accounts.  I am fully booked to be either away to my second / vacation home and a few weeks at timeshare till end of the year.  The ACs are going to be given away to whoever who wants it my office.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 9, 2014)

Now I've got 3 that showed up this week! One Feb 2015 in Marriott corporate, another Feb 2015 in Marriott personal, and a July 2015 in my Marriott personal (which I think is from a deposit I made last week). Nothing in Starwood II corporate acct. Not sure I know what to do with all of these weeks. i guess I shouldn't plan so far ahead with these II surprise ACs popping up. I may use the July 2015 to go back to Seaworld camp since my daughter enjoyed it so much this year.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 9, 2014)

Just got e-mail from II saying I got one.

Surprised as about a month ago they offered  me one, but I had  to make a deposit by June  15 which I did not do.


----------



## lily28 (Jul 9, 2014)

*spare II AC*

Anyone has an extra AC they don't need, please let me know.  Family tries to join us at Mexico this August.  Thanks


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 9, 2014)

lily28 said:


> Anyone has an extra AC they don't need, please let me know. Family tries to join us at Mexico this August. Thanks


 
The AC I got does not have Cancun on the grid in August.  I presume all of the ones we got have the same restrictions?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 9, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> The AC I got does not have Cancun on the grid in August.  I presume all of the ones we got have the same restrictions?



Usually grid AC's will drop the grid at either 59 or 29 days until check-in so it should be possible to at least be able to book the early weeks in Cancun right now. To test you do a search but only select 59 days or less and it will bypass forcing the grid. If the grid still pops up test again using 29 days or less.

It's really strange because for some months it's 29 days but other months it's 30 days. For example 7/9 thru 8/8 is actually 30 days to check-in from today and it works dropping the grid on an AC I have but if I did the same search last month using the same AC I had to use 29 days. They are probably skipping the 31st in whatever programming calc they did. Smh at II...


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 9, 2014)

We got two AC's:  one in our dedicated Starwood account and the other in our "general" account.

We have done at least two Interval trades resulting in 2014 stays; both were confirmed within the past twelve months.

I have no idea what Interval's criteria were for giving out these things, but I gave up looking for consistency in the timeshare world years ago.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 9, 2014)

If it's based on trades I should have 10, but instead I received none.


----------



## klpca (Jul 9, 2014)

lily28 said:


> Anyone has an extra AC they don't need, please let me know.  Family tries to join us at Mexico this August.  Thanks



Sent you a PM. I think I can help you out.


----------



## BostonKingB (Jul 9, 2014)

Wish St Thomas was included in this.   Want to check out Marriott Frenchmans Cove.   What are some of the best resorts actually included in these?    Do the resorts / locations potentially change based on increased / decreased availability?  Wonder if they'll add any new locations.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 9, 2014)

BostonKingB said:


> Wish St Thomas was included in this.   Want to check out Marriott Frenchmans Cove.  What are some of the best resorts actually included in these?   FOr the guy who mentioned Marriott Maui Ocean club... HAwaii isn't included here.
> 
> The Samoset in Maine is very nice but it's too cold during the dates they listed.
> 
> Hmmmmm



no , Hawaii is not on the AC I received either. I was referring to a hit I received on a ongoing search with II for MOC. Unfortunately, that I couldn't confirm these units as they were early and mid-December.


----------



## BostonKingB (Jul 9, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> no , Hawaii is not on the AC I received either. I was referring to a hit I received on a ongoing search with II for MOC. Unfortunately, that I couldn't confirm these units as they were early and mid-December.



ahh... gotcha.  I figured that when I read again.    That's too bad MMO is one of the best.   Definitely on my life to do list.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 9, 2014)

BostonKingB said:


> Wish St Thomas was included in this.   Want to check out Marriott Frenchmans Cove.  What are some of the best resorts actually included in these?   FOr the guy who mentioned Marriott Maui Ocean club... HAwaii isn't included here.
> 
> The Samoset in Maine is very nice but it's too cold during the dates they listed.
> 
> Hmmmmm



The trick for seeing everything has been given by SaintsFan, reduce your search to 30 days from today and the grid drops, you can book anything you can find.

I have a renewal AC, good for one year.  The cost is higher than these Feb bonus ACs, but I can see Cancun on the grid, the only months blanked out are Jan-Feb-Mar.  I can see the Hyatt Zilara Cancun, so there are some good deals on there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2014)

If you took advantage of the AC, you can claim a Conde Nast subscription for a free magazine (or get a $12 refund I suppose). Check out this thread.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 9, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> The trick for seeing everything has been given by SaintsFan, reduce your search to 30 days from today and the grid drops, you can book anything you can find.
> 
> I have a renewal AC, good for one year. The cost is higher than these Feb bonus ACs, but I can see Cancun on the grid, the only months blanked out are Jan-Feb-Mar. I can see the Hyatt Zilara Cancun, so there are some good deals on there.


 
Tried that and didn't seem to work for me.  Still forced me to use the grid.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Tried that and didn't seem to work for me.  Still forced me to use the grid.



I didn't test it out before we used ours, but some ACs are grid only. They don't lose the grid inside of any specific date. The surprise AC last year didn't drop the grid that I know of. Grid only it seems.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 9, 2014)

Nothing for us...too bad, because I always use all of my ACs. I would have used it no problem.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 9, 2014)

Weimaraner said:


> Now I've got 3 that showed up this week! One Feb 2015 in Marriott corporate, another Feb 2015 in Marriott personal, and a July 2015 in my Marriott personal (which I think is from a deposit I made last week). Nothing in Starwood II corporate acct. Not sure I know what to do with all of these weeks. i guess I shouldn't plan so far ahead with these II surprise ACs popping up. *I may use the July 2015 to go back to Seaworld camp since my daughter enjoyed it so much this year.*



Which camp did she do? We were there the first week and again last week with the 50% off your second week promo. We go every year and love it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2014)

I sure wish that I had saved the grid on this before I used it. Could someone do a screen shot of the grid. I think I was able to do this in the past by selecting and highlighting the entire grid in Google Chrome and then printing the selection to PDF.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 9, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I sure wish that I had saved the grid on this before I used it. Could someone do a screen shot of the grid. I think I was able to do this in the past by selecting and highlighting the entire grid in Google Chrome and then printing the selection to PDF.


 

Was really unwieldy to work with, but attached is what I was able to do.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 9, 2014)

*What to do, what to do!*

My II membership expires this month, and I had decided not to renew it, but today II sent me notice that I had been selected to receive an AC.  The AC is good until February 10, and has a bit of pulling power (but only for a 1 BR at best in a Marriott Desert Springs or equivalent).  

As I understand it, to be able to use the AC past the end of this month I will need to renew my membership.  So, the question for me is, is it worth the $89 to get a week for another $219?


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 9, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Was really unwieldy to work with, but attached is what I was able to do.



ultrabook notebooks suck. Had to go to desktop and post this anyway. I hate having to relearn what I should know quickly -- all these browsers, os' ,

look at the file size difference

I give up for today


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 9, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> ultrabook notebooks suck. Had to go to desktop and post this anyway. I hate having to relearn what I should know quickly -- all these browsers, os' ,
> 
> look at the file size difference
> 
> I give up for today


 
My original version looked the same as yours, so I did a global find and replace to remove those garbage characters from the file and made some other formatting changes to clean it up a bit.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jul 9, 2014)

We got our AC offer in our e-mail today. We are presently at Barony now and purchased the first week of Feb. at Barony. This gave us a nice stop over enroute to Florida, so it worked out very well for us!


----------



## Snowbird22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Received an AC today and booked week in Mexico. If anyone received one that they won't be using please PM me as I need another room for my parents.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 10, 2014)

Just received an AC this morning I picked up a two bedroom unit in FL for February 2015. $199  plus tax.
The final cost was $219


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Just received an AC this morning I picked up a two bedroom unit in FL for February 2015. $199  plus tax.



This must be a different AC? Did you book for before or after February 10th? The AC we received carried a $219 redemption fee.


----------



## Fin's (Jul 10, 2014)

*ac*

I have never used I.I. I just set up my ONLINE account after reading this post. I Had to look HARD to the AC. I think I found it under "my units?" So, I scoped through the listing found a place and started to book. BUT it kept saying "exchange" I may be overthinking it, but I didn't want to exchange. I went all the way through the process "up to the confirm." (which I didn't do.) When I was on the payment tab, there was a charge for insurance/ or a guest certificate. From what I have read there should have been a charge of some kind?? I closed the site until I know that by clicking the wrong button, I am depositing points. Hahaa.. These sites make me feel "SOOO DUMB!!"


----------



## BEV (Jul 10, 2014)

I have an EXPIRED II membership (let it lapse after its last 3 yr renewal) am now considered IN due to Shell Membership  (free II Gold membership incl.)   So I GOT an AC  and that was a shocker..now to see if I can USE it... is it possible to attach a guest certif... that would bring it up to mid $250. range,,,just to get it out of bank.  do they allow that??


----------



## EKniager (Jul 10, 2014)

*A Third AC in Four Months!*

Just got our third accomodation certificate since April.  Wow!


----------



## pharmgirl (Jul 10, 2014)

have you used any?  we have some but vacation time is limited and family does not or cannot do more long term vacation planning - so AC are just sitting there


----------



## EKniager (Jul 10, 2014)

We have.  We live 2.5 hours from Myrtle Beach and less than 4.5 from Hilton Head and Williamsburg.  

In fact, we just booked a week at MOW using this new AC!


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 10, 2014)

bmul2 said:


> since a few weeks ago when they began offering the extra ac with a getaway, I have been watching the II account more closely.  And lo and behold, I also received one.  I will need to begin to plan for usage.  At $249, depending on location, there are still some good deals out there.


Mine states $219.


----------



## presley (Jul 10, 2014)

BEV said:


> I have an EXPIRED II membership (let it lapse after its last 3 yr renewal) am now considered IN due to Shell Membership  (free II Gold membership incl.)   So I GOT an AC  and that was a shocker..now to see if I can USE it... is it possible to attach a guest certif... that would bring it up to mid $250. range,,,just to get it out of bank.  do they allow that??



Yes. You can buy a guest certificate for it.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 10, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> well, I guess even Diamond members get them too. I received my Accommodation Certificate (AC) today.
> 
> 
> Then I received a call. II was calling me during to inform me that the ongoing search I have with them came through and would I like to book or confirm it. It was for the Marriott Maui Ocean Club (symbol is MMO with II, here it is fondly referred to as MOC - not quite sure if that's the way it is listed in MVC's system?). It was for the 1st week of December- couldn't do it. What surprised me is that this is the second time MMO came up and I got a call- last week it was MMO for the 2nd week of December. When I declined that offered week, I removed the MMO for the search as it appeared necessary. It was removed yet I received another match for it- how?
> ...



I place II on-going searches every year for my Hawaii Marriott/Westin reservations.  I've never been called by anyone from II. Strange.


----------



## SRTopDog (Jul 10, 2014)

*What is an AC?*

Can you describe what these are? And how you get them?


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 10, 2014)

SRTopDog said:


> Can you describe what these are? And how you get them?



From the Weeks FAQ Sticky_ [on the TUG Marriott board]_ .... http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=166867&postcount=5

They will also on occasion give you a freebie for doing nothing.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 10, 2014)

Probably this is another bonus one from the latest batch being talked about on the Exchanging board.  EKniager, I'm merging your thread with that one.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 10, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> From the Weeks FAQ Sticky.... http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=166867&postcount=5
> 
> They will also on occasion give you a freebie for doing nothing.



I hadn't logged into my II account for several months and I see they gave me one for nothing....unfortunately I was never able to use the last one I earned...just could never find anything...especially no Hawaii...


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 10, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I place II on-going searches every year for my Hawaii Marriott/Westin reservations.  I've never been called by anyone from II. Strange.



Probably because Diamond Club members do not deposit weeks just points. Additionally, those points aren't verified as available until the search week matches a request.

Technically, I may have used all my points with Diamond and when II calls, they want permission to pull points from my account or have me arrange to borrow or rent points from Diamond. And as well, confirm I want it.

This is why you should feel better.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 10, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Thanks for the heads-up - I got one in the Marriott corporate account.



Would this be MarriottVacationClub.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Would this be MarriottVacationClub.com



No, it would be in on the II website at intervalworld.com. When people refer to their DC Corporate account, they are enrolled DC owners.


----------



## probowlsurf (Jul 10, 2014)

*AC cert*

Reading about all you guys that got one, I wrote II and said that people were getting them and basically where's mine? Got one this afternoon and expires 7/10/2015. Boy, that was fast. Have at it guys.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 10, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> No, it would be in on the II website at intervalworld.com. When people refer to their DC Corporate account, they are enrolled DC owners.



Oh, Sue confused me when she wrote "Marriott" Corporate Account, which is why I went to MarriottVacationClub.com.  Still, 1st time I heard about the DC Corporate Account.

Thanks,




Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnov (Jul 11, 2014)

Would never have checked for an AC (we have never deposited a week for trade), but we had one waiting in our II account.  Worked out great for a trip we have planned this Fall to Orlando!  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 11, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Oh, Sue confused me when she wrote "Marriott" Corporate Account, which is why I went to MarriottVacationClub.com.  Still, 1st time I heard about the DC Corporate Account.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



This surprises me because you're not unknown on the Marriott forum.  

When Marriott Weeks Owners enroll in the Destination Club they're assigned a new/corporate II account in which they can exchange their enrolled Weeks exactly as they're able to do in their old/individual II accounts.  The difference is that the DC Club Fee covers the II transaction fees for any Marriott-to-Marriott exchanges in that account.  For many of us it equates to enrollment being a cost-savings measure.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I got one.

Used it to book a week at OceanWatch in February.

I usually pick up a week as a Getaway, but this was even cheaper.


----------



## nomadio (Jul 13, 2014)

Just used my AC to book Sheraton Desert Oasis in Scottsdale for late October guys golf trip.  Fore!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budnj (Jul 14, 2014)

*AC*

Used mine for a week at Aruba Ocean Club in September!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 14, 2014)

budnj said:


> Used mine for a week at Aruba Ocean Club in September!



Great! Were you able to get one of the 2BR units? We won't be able to get back to Aruba for a few years. Have a cold beverage under a Palapa for us while you are there.


----------



## budnj (Jul 15, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Great! Were you able to get one of the 2BR units? We won't be able to get back to Aruba for a few years. Have a cold beverage under a Palapa for us while you are there.




Hey Jeremy! "Only" a 1br unit. Still, a very good deal. And since you insist, I'll have a cold one on the beach!


----------



## kalima (Jul 17, 2014)

*me too!!*

Thanks Tuggers! I haven't signed into II for a while but just checked my units and there is the certificate!! No emails or anything to let us know but it is there!....mine says : This certificate must be completed prior to the expiration date FEBRUARY 10, 2015...........does that mean I have to book before that date or I have to travel before that date?...Nvr mind I went in and had a look at looks like must be travelled by that date.


----------



## scottandmonica (Jul 21, 2014)

I found that we had one in our account as well.  We are very new to time share, and have never used II yet.  So we did some research and went for it... Booked into Casa Dorada in Cobo San Lucas for a week starting September 13th - What an AWESOME deal! :whoopie:

I also discovered that I have a companion fair deal with my Alaska Air Credit Card... so I was able to get round trip from Vancouver Canada to Cobo for about $850 for the 2 of us.  

So unless there are surprise fees at the resort that I'm not aware of... this makes our 7 night trip very reasonable!!  

If anyone knows of some of the surprise charges that we may discover, please let me know.


----------



## hjtug (Jul 21, 2014)

I have been following this thread but without much interest since, as a Wyndham/II trader, I have never received an AC.  However, recently II started a special deal for Wyndham owners where we get an AC with every confirmed exchange for a couple of years.  A question comes to my mind: Where is II getting these units for all of these new ACs?  Are they taking them from the exchange inventory or Getaway inventory?  I note that II gets more money from an AC confirmation than from an exchange.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 21, 2014)

hjtug said:


> I have been following this thread but without much interest since, as a Wyndham/II trader, I have never received an AC.  However, recently II started a special deal for Wyndham owners where we get an AC with every confirmed exchange for a couple of years.  A question comes to my mind: Where is II getting these units for all of these new ACs?  Are they taking them from the exchange inventory or Getaway inventory?  I note that II gets more money from an AC confirmation than from an exchange.



This is why II ties the ACs to grids. They rarely have locations on the grid that are in high demand or low supply areas or times of the year. They are using these ACs to soak up excess inventory and generate more revenue. The inventory comes from the exchange pool. Though keep in mind that the same inventory may be in the exchange and getaways pools at the same time.


----------



## hjtug (Jul 21, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> This is why II ties the ACs to grids. They rarely have locations on the grid that are in high demand or low supply areas or times of the year. They are using these ACs to soak up excess inventory and generate more revenue. The inventory comes from the exchange pool. Though keep in mind that the same inventory may be in the exchange and getaways pools at the same time.



So without these ACs there would be no demand for these units and they were just remaining unoccupied?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 21, 2014)

hjtug said:


> So without these ACs there would be no demand for these units and they were just remaining unoccupied?



Without the ACs, a lot of these units would go unused. II does everything they can to avoid "broken" weeks. A broken week is a week that goes unused and is really lost revenue to II.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 21, 2014)

I guess I need to check my II account again for an AC.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 21, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Without the ACs, a lot of these units would go unused. II does everything they can to avoid "broken" weeks. A broken week is a week that goes unused and is really lost revenue to II.


 
Is that II's official definition of "broken week"? I thought the term "broken week" referred to the circumstance for which a full week reservation could no longer be made due to partial days having been booked (e.g., short stays or points reservations).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 21, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Is that II's official definition of "broken week"? I thought the term "broken week" referred to the circumstance for which a full week reservation could no longer be made due to partial days having been booked (e.g., short stays or points reservations).



I don't know if they have any official definition of a broken week. But in all my time of understanding timeshare, it was my understanding that a broken week was one that we deposited but went unused.

Though with regard to ShortStays. I don't think they ever worry about the other part of the 7 day reservation if someone confirms a ShortStay of only a couple of days. While they could theoretically exchange out the remaining days to another ShortStay, for whatever reason they don't.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 21, 2014)

On the Marriott board, I have seen the term "broken week" used by GregT that refers to what I described, so I guess that's where I got my understanding.  Honestly, it seems a more intuitive use of the term, a week that has been broken up and thus created scrap that cannot be used in the bread and butter weeks timesharing model.  I would expect an unused week to be called just that, or wasted week or something like that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 21, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> On the Marriott board, I have seen the term "broken week" used by GregT that refers to what I described, so I guess that's where I got my understanding.  Honestly, it seems a more intuitive use of the term, a week that has been broken up and thus created scrap that cannot be used in the bread and butter weeks timesharing model.  I would expect an unused week to be called just that, or wasted week or something like that.



I think Greg is using it in reference to a DC points reservation. In that case a broken week would indeed be a week that has been broken by a single night points reservation.

I will have to see if I can find reference to the term I am referring to, though I am 95% sure it is "broken". Though I agree with what you are saying.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 21, 2014)

I know yield management software for airline, hotel management, television "traffic" (i.e. scheduling of ads) industries often refer to unsold inventory as "spoilage".  Not sure if that is what you are thinking of.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 21, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> I know yield management software for airline, hotel management, television "traffic" (i.e. scheduling of ads) industries often refer to unsold inventory as "spoilage".  Not sure if that is what you are thinking of.



Could be. I don't really know what II actually refers to this inventory as. I know I have seen it referred to as "breakage" in the past. Though I have also seen breakage used in the manner that Beef has in the Marriott forum.


----------



## momeason (Jul 21, 2014)

We booked with our AC today. Taking some friends with us to the Welk resort in Escondido in early October. I still have a SDO deposit to use by December? Any ideas of something I could book for a second week in Cali or Mexico..something that might have late availability for Oct 12,2014.
We are thrilled with our $239 price for a 2 bedroom.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 21, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> When Marriott Weeks Owners enroll in the Destination Club they're assigned a new/corporate II account in which they can exchange their enrolled Weeks exactly as they're able to do in their old/individual II accounts.  The difference is that the DC Club Fee covers the II transaction fees for any Marriott-to-Marriott exchanges in that account.  For many of us it equates to enrollment being a cost-savings measure.



Since I'm new to Marriott, I want to make sure my understanding is correct on this. We have an existing II account that we use with our Kaanapali Beach Club week. Once we get our new "corporate" II account after closing for our enrolled Marriott week, we'll thus have a second II account for that Barony week. My assumption is that if we sell our Kaanapali Beach Club week, we'll then be able to close our current II account and just use the "corporate" Marriott account, correct?


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 22, 2014)

JIMinNC said:


> Since I'm new to Marriott, I want to make sure my understanding is correct on this. We have an existing II account that we use with our Kaanapali Beach Club week. Once we get our new "corporate" II account after closing for our enrolled Marriott week, we'll thus have a second II account for that Barony week. My assumption is that if we sell our Kaanapali Beach Club week, we'll then be able to close our current II account and just use the "corporate" Marriott account, correct?


 
Yes, if you sell your KBC, you can close your other II account, assuming you do not have any trailing deposits/exchanges you wish to use.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 22, 2014)

JIMinNC said:


> Since I'm new to Marriott, I want to make sure my understanding is correct on this. We have an existing II account that we use with our Kaanapali Beach Club week. Once we get our new "corporate" II account after closing for our enrolled Marriott week, we'll thus have a second II account for that Barony week. My assumption is that if we sell our Kaanapali Beach Club week, we'll then be able to close our current II account and just use the "corporate" Marriott account, correct?



Correct, sort of. You never really close the old account. You will always have it, you just don't pay the membership fee to renew it. You can always log in to that account and pay the membership fee to renew it, even long after it has expired. II will likely never know that you sold your KBC week.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 22, 2014)

budnj said:


> Used mine for a week at Aruba Ocean Club in September!



Wow, that is a great use…congrats


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 23, 2014)

*No luck yet*

So far in areas where the grid shos availability we have had no luck. 
What we see is one of three categories for our desires. 
1. A desirable week in an undesirable timeshare.
2.A desirable timeshare in an undesirable location.
3. An undesirable timeshare in an undesirable location.
Lots of Williamsburg and Orlando and areas timeshares have been massively overbuilt.
We used to get an extra AC for each week we deposit but have not seen this this year. We originally found many very good uses but they seem to have dwindled where we have looked in recent years and we have just let several weeks go unused. We are retired and able to travel at short notice. Maybe we are part of the problem having being able to stay in so many Marriott's and Westin timeshares we have gotten spoiled rottenly.Units we used to appreciate no longer appeal to us as meeting our needs.


----------



## davevt98 (Oct 13, 2014)

Can you extend the expiration of an AC?  Is there a proper place that other Tuggers can easily exchange or gift AC's before they expire?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 13, 2014)

davevt98 said:


> Can you extend the expiration of an AC?  Is there a proper place that other Tuggers can easily exchange or gift AC's before they expire?



Yes, you can extend AC's. I even have some heavily restricted ones that have no extension in the T&C but they can still be extended.

The best place to give away an AC is in the sightings forum but please note that it can be a royal pain. If you post a general AC giveaway you will quickly receive 10-20 requests for things that are either not on the grid or not available. It may not be practical. 

You can decrease the noise by specifying that the request needs to be for a known unit that exists, which is hard for some people if they don't have a deposit or a dummy to use. What I did was find a specific unit that I was pretty sure would still be there for a day and it would be something desirable. I posted that specific week as a distress and I had a taker very quickly. I then exchanged for the unit with my AC and added the GC. 

It's much easier to just let them expire. An alternative is to have a specific group tuggers and send a private to each of them offering the AC as a giveaway.


----------



## davevt98 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you for the info.  I have let previous AC's expire not knowing that they could be extended.  What a bummer.  I will keep a look out for anyone not using their AC.


----------



## rylan (Oct 20, 2014)

Some aren't eligible for extension... mine that shows it expires 2/15 cannot be extended.


----------

